# Hamm Question



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

Looking into going to september Hamm show;

First of all would it be any cheaper than the UK with the Poor Xchange rate,

Secondly if I bought a Ball Python, would I get the relevant CITES paperwork when I bought it?

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

After my trip in march, probably cheaper over here, for royals at least.
Didn't see any bargains, and CPR who have a stand at the show, were probably the cheapest sellers there.
The pound really sucks at the moment, just had a week in spain and not the euro is kicking our ass .
The only paperwork you need is a receipt from the seller stating its CB i think.


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

Tbh, I will probably still go, i think it will be worth it for the experience,

I thought Royals were on CITES?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

rybuzz said:


> Tbh, I will probably still go, i think it will be worth it for the experience,
> 
> I thought Royals were on CITES?


 
Don't get me wrong, its a fantastic show, the largest in the world, but not
quite the bargain basement it was a few years ago.
You will have a great time, i'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

rybuzz said:


> Tbh, I will probably still go, i think it will be worth it for the experience,
> 
> I thought Royals were on CITES?


CITES is for protected species only that cant be collected from the wild anymore like dumeril boas and some turtles and tortoises for example that can not be legally sold without the CITES papers even in the UK. Royals are still collected from the wild every year and are not rare as snakes go so you just need a receipt to prove it is captive bred for the customs people on the way home.

As for prices, exchange rate is poop this year so not really gonna save yourself anything but still be good to go. Still a great show to have a look around, its massive.


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

Royals aren't CITES i don't think..?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

hillzi said:


> Royals aren't CITES i don't think..?


Royals are cites 2 which means you need proof of CB within the EU or a copy of the Cities import cirtificate thet it entered the EU on


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

Cheers, Guys,

As I said even if I don't get any bargains I think it will be worth it for the experience.


----------



## fzb2099 (Sep 22, 2008)

You should definitely go for the EXPERIENCE!

I went for the first time in January and it was incredible, it huge!

As for Royals, obviously for a normal you are better off getting it here, coz itd be cheaper.
But if you are looking for some more unusual morphs then Hamm is great, there's a far better selection available.. and it all under one roof (or rather 4 roofs)

Be careful though, if you are going to buy, bring enough cash, the ATMs a bit far and troublesome to leave and go back in. Also, bring a bag and wear a t shirt. its hot in there.

if you are going to BUY, the first thing you should buy is a polystyrene box, available at some stands that sell equipment and also the organisers' booth just after the entrance. Unless you bring your own.

Have fun and watch your wallet. I went for just the experience and came back with a bit to many snakes. 

Faz


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

Tbh, I have wanted to go for a while, but i will be keeping my eye open for the Royal and Hoggie Morphs.

If i don't end up buying any it's no big deal really if they're cheaper in the UK.

I was thinking of going with 'Coach to The Show' as it would be less stressful for My Mum! Is a Polybox all I need or is there any other special things i need

Ryan


----------



## reticlee (Apr 14, 2008)

go with coach to the show, steve and the guys are great and it's a stress free way of getting there


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey
me And my Mum (lynchbeve) are also looking to go to the Hamm Show!,. Would it be possible to go with you guys?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

rybuzz said:


> Tbh, I have wanted to go for a while, but i will be keeping my eye open for the Royal and Hoggie Morphs.
> 
> If i don't end up buying any it's no big deal really if they're cheaper in the UK.
> 
> ...


September will be my 4th trip with coachtotheshow, all you need is passport, travel insurance (optional but it's under £10 so well worth it), Euro's, polly box (or you can normally buy 1 there) and a few documents to download from the coachtotheshow website available about a week before the show and thats about it.


----------

